# HOW TO PRICE??



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I put some of my cross bred does on cl, but had a caller who wanted 100% reg. I told him in a couple of months will have some. He asked me how much, I never thought of it and didnt want to sound stupid so I told him that I would have to see how they turn out by then. He asked what the most would be, again didnt want to sound stupid, so I said no more then $200. I think I screwed myself, but will stick to it since thats what I had told him. Can I have some ideas on what prices other boer breeders ask. I wouldnt say that there is much special about my does, I think they are nice, or else I would not have bought them, but I HAVE NO IDEA on this one. I know this is a hard question to answer especialy since they are only a month old, just curious.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

It would really depend on their genetics and if they are show quality or breeding qualitly, teat structure, bite, pigment, etc


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

There's no "one price fits all"...I agree with Maggie...there are many things to consider when pricing goats...any goats. Consider pedigrees, genetics, conformation, quality, etc. What did you pay for the does and buck(s)? Their kids should be worth around the same price you paid for the parents in most instances.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

^^^I dont know how to tell what pedigree or genetics are good, I have one doe that they say has good genetics, but looking at her, I dont see how she is any better then the rest. This is my first time selling anything with papers. Going off what I paid for parents would be a good idea to start me off with till I figure out just how people come up with the right prices.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You could post her pedigree and see if one of the Boer breeders on here can't help. :thumb:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Good idea! Your so great, thanks so much!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Most of my goats are abga, how can I find their info on their site, or do I have to scan all their papers?


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

What breeders in my area do is say it will be 200-$400 depending on the quality and sex of the one you choose.
So I would pick a price range that fits your quality and color. Some people charge more for colored kids.

Other than quality if you want to figure it out based on what you have into the doe-
Figure out what you must get per kid as far as what grain you fed the doe while pregnant and nursing, the hay, breeding cost or the cost to keep a buck divided by all does bred by him, any extra meds or treatments during pregnancy.
Take all those factors and figure out what you need to get for each kid. So if you have $200 (just throwing it out as an example) into the doe and she has 2 kids then you need to get at least $200 for each kid to make twice what you put into the doe=profit.
You could also figure it as $100 for each kid, but that will be breaking even.

This helps if you are selling a kid and you want $200 or $250 for it and they ask you to come down in your price you will know if you come down too much you won't make much.
Of course a lot of people don't worry about making a huge profit with goats but I like to figure out all expenses and the cost of doing it and double my money( which in the end doesn't turn out to be a double). I then see if the market will take my prices.
Sometimes I may only profit $50 and if you factor in the price of the doe (for the first year to pay for the doe) then I won't make any money that year.

I do know that where I live registered Boers start at $200 for a "cheap" or old doe. Kid can be 200-$800.
Check the market in your area and see what they sell for. Try to find prices that match your goats for quality.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

No problem. I don't know how ABGA works... if they have a pedigree database like ADGA. If not, you can scan their papers or just type out a few generations of their pedigrees. :shrug:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

^^ Jessica84-with ABGA all you do is type in the registration number to get their pedigree online.
You can click on any goats pedigree within that pedigree.

To look up the pedigree go to http://abri.une.edu.au/online/cgi-bin/i ... 2B3C2B3C3A
I am sure someone like Pam (Toth Boer Goats) looks up the numbers they will be able to tell you what they think about the pedigree.

So really all we need is the reg numbers.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Jessica,
Just post up their ABGA registration number. That's all that is needed to look up a goat's pedigree for ABGA members. Your average buyer on CL wouldn't know good genetics from bad anyway. Just sayin'. It's more of a deal of recognizable genetics versus obscure genetics. And papers are just that. A piece of paper. The proof is in the pudding (animal).

Keep in mind also that 50 - 70 pound Boer kids are going for up to $2.50 per pound in some parts of the country right now without any papers.


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

I agree with what has been said,it will mostly be your decision on what you want for them,it just doesnt mean that particular caller will pay that.

Tenacross has a good point about the price per pound,if you can sell a 60 pound weanling goat at 2.50 per pound,it would bring you $150,without papers.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

These are all good point on pricing. $200 for a "cheap" reg. goat is about what it is here. The one reg. doe I have I got for $130, but she was deathly skinny, and had bad lice, she was a total gamble on living or not, but she did. Thanks guys! I understand that genetics dont make for the over all animal, but just because now Im curious on the genitics of my goats, if someone gets bored can you look them up and tell me if they are good or not. You can be 100% honest if you think they are crap, It wont hurt my feelings, and wont change the fact that I have them.

ABGA
100% buck rigbe 10556282
97% pollymarie and pollyann 10556281
100% Luca 10551599
50% Lady entice 10529582
100% Im really classy (lopsey) 10493854
100% wilton boer goat ranch y64 (S.J.) 10492289

International Boer Goat Association
100% Bobby I-o7-124-019
100% Suzy's little hottie I-09-161-042

Thanks again!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Our registered prices start at $300 no lower and go up with quality...the more perfect the goat is.... the higher the price will be....

If someone wants to pay $299... they will not get the papers...I am trying to keep the boer market at a standard price..... so it does not kill the market.... Although some are selling them lower than standard pricing...which is sad in it's self....


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Jessica,
I looked up the four 100% ABGA registered goats.
On paper those are pretty well bred goats. I'm not kidding.
If I was answerinng your ad on CL and looked up those pedigrees I would definitely come and look at them. I'd be suspicious why you were only asking $200 actually. I don't know what your goats you are trying to sell look like, but if they look good, you should shoot much higher, IMO.
Rigbe has many enobled goats pretty close up. No recent show goats, but the genetics are there.
I'm Really Classy's sire was a very good show buck that has thrown show winners.
Y64 (S.J) 's sire was a paint that has thrown a couple of point earners in the show ring. She also has Bon Joli on the dams side which color people will instantly recognize.

If these goats were mine, they would be worth putting on good feed and care and trying to get top dollar for. Is Rigbe the sire of the upcoming babies? If not, then who?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow! That just tickled the heck out of me. That surprises me about Rigbe. Hes getting a little attitude so was planning on just sending him to the sale since I only paid $180 and figured he wasnt that good, but at the time the price was right. The kids are only a month old, so will try to get more out of the man, but if he brings up $200 Ill have to honor it. Thank you so much tenacross for doing that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I looked up the four 100% ABGA registered goats.
> On paper those are pretty well bred goats. I'm not kidding.
> If I was answerinng your ad on CL and looked up those pedigrees I would definitely come and look at them. I'd be suspicious why you were only asking $200 actually. I don't know what your goats you are trying to sell look like, but if they look good, you should shoot much higher, IMO.
> Rigbe has many enobled goats pretty close up. No recent show goats, but the genetics are there.
> ...


 I agree here... these goats have real nice pedigree....do you have pics and detail on their teat structure... bites pigment ect? :wink:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Of moms or babys? Ill check it out, bites gigment, Im just checking to make sure the bottom teeth line up with the top gum? 
I had only got these goats to better my herd and maybe bring a little extra at the sale, but now I am very interested in not raising these ones for commercial breeding....(the best I can explain lol)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All...the bites need to be setting properly.... :wink: 

Pics would help a lot.... :thumb:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ill do that thanks. But dont judge me too much, I dont take good pics


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

^^ correction: goats don't help you take good pics!
They make it very hard for good pics when they move around-of course anything to do with their mouth it will be hard.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

lol, maybe Ill just tell you what their teeth look like. Ill be taking the pics by myself, so will have to be all natural, no fancy stuff lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL...I hear ya and know what ya mean.... just do you best... :laugh:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I hope you guys stick with me on this, Its going to take me for ever to do this.

This is the only pics of SJ (she is the one that died after c section) ABGA 10492289 I dont know about her teeth, but I do know she had 1 teat on each side. And this is Gizmo the bottle baby, SO HARD to get pic of him, had to tie him up to get this one lol.

Oh and yes Rigbe is the father to all, who is being the biggest jerk to get a pic of.

and gizmo's teeth go right up to the top gum and he has 1 teat on each side, sorry I will try to find the right way to say all that


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

You have some very nice pedigrees there! You got a steal of a price on that buck! If they look as nice as their pedigrees read you'd be giving them away at $200.00


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree... :hi5: :wink:


----------

